# Unknown Lyrics -- What Can You Do With 'em?



## Nikolinni (May 6, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

So I was wondering, what if on your online travels you find a video with a song in it, and you like the song in said video. So you run a search over on Google and...you can't find the song (for the sake of this, no songname was given; this was done searching what sounded like lyrics to the song). Even when I search for exact wordings of said lyrics, nothing comes up about the song. 

What can you do with those Lyrics? From what I've seen, there's no info on the lyrics, or who wrote them, or where they came from. Are they still under copyright, or can one take those and do something with them? 

This is the video that I am making references to, and for the sake of this article, let's not debate if this really is an unknown Beatles song or not: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSyOrpzp_OI

What do you think?


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

You can guess for the lyrics.

I have, by the beatles:
Anthology 1-3
A hard day's night
Let it be..... Naked
Live at the BBC
Love
Magical Mystery Tour
Past masters 1-2
Revolver
Rubber Soul
1


....That doesn't sound like them. Sure isn't on my discs, but I suppose it could be some out take reel.





If I knew what Chris Whitley said in some of his songs... I wish. Nobody even knows him.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 6, 2013)

Yeah. There's lots of speculation over where these came from. I've did some digging and there's lots of people who are pretty sure that these aren't the beatles, and that the poster was simply mistaken since that little clip had appeared on some old Beatles CD. 

My main question is though, since there's practically NO info on who wrote the lyrics or who they belong to, could one do something with them? Like, write an entire song around that little segment seen in the youtube video?


----------



## Kosdu (May 6, 2013)

Nikolinni said:


> Yeah. There's lots of speculation over where these came from. I've did some digging and there's lots of people who are pretty sure that these aren't the beatles, and that the poster was simply mistaken since that little clip had appeared on some old Beatles CD.
> 
> My main question is though, since there's practically NO info on who wrote the lyrics or who they belong to, could one do something with them? Like, write an entire song around that little segment seen in the youtube video?



Like use it as your own song? Nah.

That's just asking for legal trouble.

But you can *nearly* copy it without any trouble. As long as you bash Justin Bieber in it.


I'd say just *base* your song off of it.


----------



## Nikolinni (May 6, 2013)

I see. 

Okay, thanks for your input.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 6, 2013)

People 'steel' from each other in the music business all the time. Remember 'Ice Ice baby' from Vanilla Ice? That bass line is a beat away from David Bowie's 'Under Pressure'. About the vid. The over all sound is generic. Cord progression is nothing special. Melody is nothing special either. You could do something better on your own. I'd say record yourself doing this song. The add your personality to it. Change the words to speak more from your heart. Now it's your song.


----------



## Saga (Jun 6, 2013)

It isnt recognized by shazam, it was probably never produced or is just a bit that was taken out of a song.


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope you don't mind that I speak in general, as opposed to the specific song in question.

Personally, as an '80s music geek, I've seen this situation a LOT with the B-Sides of the past. Best advice I can give is to listen VERY closely and try to approximate the words from there.


----------

